# Toxic or not toxic?!?! Buttercup



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

So... the buttercup is coming on strong around here. Not in my goat pasture... but in the grassy area where I let them browse. It seems they are quite eager to eat it. Not just taste it... but devour it. I've allowed them some, as often they are eating more grass than buttercup... but when they start eating mostly just buttercup, I pull them away (they're on leash when we go out to this area).

Fiasco Farm plant list doesn't mention it. Daily goat journal says it's toxic. Other internet sources (mostly posts by individuals) say their goats love it and that goats are great for getting rid of it. It seems to be widely accepted that it's poisonous to horses, but they generally wont eat it.

So... any input from here!?!? I dont know how much of the country this stuff grows in... but it's highly invasive here. There's some pretty good pics of it here http://www.kingcounty.gov/environme...s/weed-identification/creeping-buttercup.aspx

Wikipedia states that all plants in this family are toxic to livestock.

I guess I'll be more vigilant and not let them have any... but with it being such a common weed... I'm really surprised I haven't heard more about it or seen it on more definitive lists. Anyone in WA/OR have experience with this??


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, this says they are poisonous too.

http://netvet.wustl.edu/species/goats/goatpois.txt


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

They are toxic, and even my Cashmere goats wouldn't eat them.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Di said:


> They are toxic, and even my Cashmere goats wouldn't eat them.


Really? My girls seem to love them. Though some things I've read say goats will only eat them before they flower, then they wont. ??

In any case... I'll make sure they dont eat any more. Stinkers. It would be so much easier if they listened to their instincts instead of their stomachs! LOL Guess I shouldn't be surprised... they think the fallen cherry leaves are candy too... always a challenge to walk them past the downed leaves without them grabbing any.

Problem is... none of these things are on MY property... which limits my options on doing anything about it.


----------

